# Cyber Cops...



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

Somthing to look out for i guess on websites like this.. or seedbanks that ship MJ seeds to places they are not aloud.  mosty killers and rapist tho

hxxp://www.insidetech.com/news/1605-international-cyber-cop-unit-steps-up-activities?referral=IT_nlet"]hxxp://www.insidetech.com/news/1605-international-cyber-cop-unit-steps-up-activities?referral=IT_nlet

Edited By Smokinmom- we are trying to break away from using direct links.  Thanks.


----------



## Cole (Mar 26, 2008)

Really? well thanks for the info 

        oh yea and a good idea to break away from good direct links is to simpily copy & paste , hopes this helps


----------



## Nova (Mar 27, 2008)

Inside Tech said:
			
		

> Fighting the internets worst scum isnt an easy job, but someone has to step up and do it



I dont think any person who grows some mj for themselves is the "internets worst scum". I just dont....there maybe some unfavorable individuals. I think this comment is directed to people who prey on children on the internet, terrorism, and organized crime. None of which i participate in!



			
				Inside Tech said:
			
		

> ....the open nature of the internet is often subject to abuse by criminals who use it for criminal acts such as child sexual exploitation, organized crime and terrorism.



Any system that goes uncensored is going to have its share of good and bad. All we can do rightful and ethical people is to encourage the good and not let the bad censor or cover what makes the internet so wonderful, _freedom_. 

Reality wise, i dont think this cyber Unit is going to be lookin to MarPas for the blackmarket trade of Nuclear Weapons, sorry, i just havent seen a post on MarPas advertising nukes. We are little fish in a big pond, on top of that, we are many fish spread throughout that big pond. 



Nova


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

oh def not nova just thought i would throw it up there, they dont even talk about MJ in that add. mostly child molestors rapist and real bad ppl..  

i by no means am saying that ppl who smoke MJ are bad at all.  how can smoking a plant that was given to us by god him self be a bad thing?  or be considered criminal , im definetaly in that boat with u..  

also not trying to make anyone paranoid or start a debate just some info i came across...


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 27, 2008)

the very existence of this site, and the civil disobedience it spawns, is reason enuf to motivate the right kind of mind to seek you out.

i often wonder how many feds, or dea agents play online.  to think when they get bored between coffee breaks and naptime they dont surf the web looking for sites like this, i think would be naive.

now i'm high.....but really, even i keep up to date on things within my own industry...i check out my competitors sites, learning about what they have to offer, how they are changing/reacting to the markets.  if your not on the cutting edge, your on the bleeding edge.  i think that there are smarter ways to catch a criminal..and until legaliztion, we are all criminals.  and they are looking for smarter ways. 

this is the only MJ related site i visit online.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 28, 2008)

You are very correct. I run a website dedicated to another plant that is just now coming under fire. However, I know from first hand experience that there have been 'outsiders' visit the site for information and surveying. However, there really is nothing they can do about it.

They don't have any PHYSICAL evidence to do much. Typing a post is much different than downloading porn or something of that nature. This particular situation is still technically your 1st right (for those in the US), and could be for educational purposes. And those online posters could technically be lying in their comments in their posts, and leaves a lot of uncertainty. Again, I don't think anyone on MP talks about smuggling large amounts of stuff in from outside the country and such like that, at least I would hope not. 

Most of my posts are fairly generic in terms of growing anyway, with limited pictures. But you'd think it would be easier to track those who subscribe to magazines like "high times" instead of the internet. lol

hah how funny, i am writing a psychology paper right now about cannabis, so for all they know this is just research.


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 10, 2008)

just because your paranoid dont mean their not after you! next grow i will not have internet in the house i grow in so i will never risk it again! they have technology beyond what i do....so i will b cautious as hell next show! skunkukforums has been closed and i am scared! jus b4 it happened 2 guys were posting huge scale grows and obviously were stealin lecy 2! i think the pigs tried 2 catch them! am i just over thinkin/worrying bout this? lol


----------



## md.apothecary (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure about over in the UK, but in the USA they have task force teams and internet crimes/forensic teams that do nothing but sit around on the net looking for illegal activities. Long ago, I actually thought about becoming one of "them", not to bust pot growers or anything, but because they wanted my skills. I decided against it, obviously. But the technology you speak of is correct, most of it is well beyond what most people can even fathom. 

UK government might be different than the US, but every single credit card swipe (literally) is logged and stored in a database in Georgia, US. This facility also knows what political party you belong to, etc. This is no joke... I know because I did a story on this facility long ago when it was gore vs. bush (pre-2000). I'm going to see if I can dig up some of the old documentary footage.

Anything you do online, sure... worry about it because the truth of the matter is, you just never know. Regardless of what people think, and say or believe, any sensible person knows that there is no such thing as a free lunch, and there is no such thing as privacy online. If they can unerase items from your hard drive from years and years ago even after formatting, think of what they can do with databases and systems OUTSIDE your control. 

edit: commit to it, and do it, no point in holding back... especially since it's too late now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

like mdapoethecary said their aint no evidence and none of it will hold up in court.... if they want you theyll get you and chances are not through this site.... 
nova thats why overgrow and always420forums got busted cuzz they were involved in other drugs, smuggling, large scale grow ops, fancy cars, and seedbanks, oh and offshore bank accounts.. hick has somehting posted about overgrow somewhere or just google what happend to overgrow..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 10, 2008)

> just because your paranoid dont mean their not after you!



Paranoia is defined as an irrational fear. I don't think our fears are irrational.


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 10, 2008)

lol i was quoting kurt cobain sorry... paranoia keeps you safe - on top of your game! when i am done with this show i will elaborate!


----------



## md.apothecary (Jun 10, 2008)

Any evidence gathered online is circumstantial at best. No way to prove YOU were the one posting for that computer. Basically, don't order with a credit card, and even if you do, there still isn't enough PROOF to say you were the one who ordered it. However, if your online, order with credit cards, and have it delivered to your house, plus grow in that house, chances are, you're busted. 

Be smart... also you never know who is on the other end of that chat site... Best thing to do is not post pics or anything like that if you're concerned.


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 11, 2008)

true true!


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

ganjagreg where you at buddy? You started your new grow yet?

don't worry about these things.


----------

